# Dogs go free



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

In MMM magazine last month, Forest Holidays stated they were removing the charge for dogs on their sites. I had booked online and had been charged. When I queried the charge by email I was told the internet had not been updated and that I would get the refund at reception - fair enough. Except that when I arrived at Christchurch I was rudely informed that I was wrong (they blamed their marketing department) and that the charge still stood. Later in the day, however, I returned to reception where a different receptionist agreed I should not have been charged and although she could not give me the refund there and then, (computer says no) she would pass it on to head office to deal with. What a lot of hassle for £2!!, which I would have happily put into the forest charity box anyway!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You have found out the reason I have stopped going to Forest Holidays sites, particularly Christchurch - totally incompetent and extremely rude staff there.

Colin


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes - it seems to me they are only really interested if you are staying in one of their cabins. The toilet and shower facilities leave a lot to be desired and are in drastic need of refurbishment. It is a shame because it really is doggy heaven!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

We have had issue with them, will NEVER!!! use them again.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been emailing and complaining to reception staff about charges for dogs ever since C&CC took over Forest Holidays. Maybe I wasn't the only one.

Maybe they listened to us whingers and have done a u-turn.

Never could see why ponies, horse riders, deer, cows, foxes, badgers and sheep could wander at will and crap everywhere in Forest Holiday sites but my dog was charged for setting foot (paw) in them. Even though they made no provision for dogs and we cleaned up behind them.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

It's not whinging spacerunner. Our dog always MHs with us. If the site wants to charge us for a dog we go elsewhere. We vote with out feet...or wheels!


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Didn't realise I was going to open a can of worms!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I can just about understand why some sites charge for dogs, if they have provided nice doggie walks and poo bins and have spent a bit of money on making them. I cannot understand why some of them charge as much as they do for each dog!!! Have seen some places charging an extra £2 for each dog and like others have mentioned I would vote with my feet, doggy paws and wheels and give them a wide berth!!

In fact I was at one point going to email the most expensive ones and ask them them why it was so much. Thought I would be wasting a stamp so didn't bother. Maybe I should!!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We like using Old Oaks near Glastonbury. They charge for dogs - £1.50 per dog the same as if for ann extra car on the pitch :? . Quite a bit as we prefer free, but at least they do provide a good dog run and washing facilites for the dog!! They also have several poo bins round the site and anticeptic hand wash by the bins.

Bo Peep campsite near Banbury also charge, but all the fields on the farm (arable) have 4 foot wide strips around them for dog walking, poo bins with poo bags supplied for the absent minded!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Jodi1 said:


> Bo Peep campsite near Banbury also charge, but all the fields on the farm (arable) have 4 foot wide strips around them for dog walking, poo bins with poo bags supplied for the absent minded!


One of the sites that I don't mind paying for the dog. A good example for other sites to note.

The supplied poo bags certainly save on the pockets :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

So I emailed Forest Holidays on 14th March - guess what? 

No reply!


----------



## robjk (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi we have just returned from Wareham forest site and at the moment dogs are free and there is plenty of space for you to walk them. 
My theory is that if a site does not really want dogs all they do is put the price up, as it looks better for them to offer this service. I also agree that the cost of a dog walk on site does not warrant what sites want to charge, As it will not cost them any more per day as we look after our own dogs

Rob


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> > The supplied poo bags certainly save on the pockets .!!!! :?


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Just had a very apologetic letter from Forest Holidays (along with the refund) stating that it was a case of everybody, somebody, nobody!

All sorted and full marks for the nice letter


----------

